# AR BRAKING by adam's rotors inc. | BIG BRAKE REPLACEMENT RINGS & CUSTOMIZABLE BBKs



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*1. AR BRAKING CUSTOM BIG BRAKE REBUILD KITS*

rotor rings & hardware kits for Brembo, Rotora, and StopTech BBK hats *only*.
*reuse* your aluminum hats that came with your original 2-piece discs and *remount* them to these brand new, custom AR machined rings with fresh hardware!


*
SAVE MONEY...YOUR ROTOR HATS ARE REUSABLE. PLUS, GET CUSTOM OPTIONS ON YOUR BBK THAT NOONE ELSE IN THE WORLD HAS!!!

*​

we also offer a full line of performance pad options while you’re at it and all our rings (like all AR orders) are zinc dipped for corrosion prevention.

pricing is all inclusive per corner/ring including-


rotor ring w/your pick of pattern
silver zinc dip
new hardware
shipping to your door within the US
choose from one of the following patterns-


dimpled
slotted
dimpled/slotted
dimple/dimple/slot
AR exclusive: speed, our multi-slot
AR exclusive: sport I’s, an over-dimple
AR exclusive: sport II’s, an over-slot
AR exclusive: race, our unique double slot
AR exclusive: track, double slot/dimple
AR exclusive: drag I's, a single slot/cross-hatch
AR exclusive: drag II's, a double slot/cross hatch
AR exclusive: drift I's, a triple curve
AR exclusive: drift II's, a triple curve/slot
we offer the following sizes for Brembo, StopTech, & Rotora hats ONLY-


282mm
328mm
332mm
345mm
355mm
380mm
black & gold zinc is available too for +$50 per axle, and CA residents must pay sales tax.

_AR braking division products are special request and fully made-to-order at ~3-4 weeks
_
[HR][/HR]*
2. AR BRAKING BBK: FULL STOPTECH BIG BRAKE KITS W/CUSTOM AR ROTOR RINGS!*

it's official, we now offer full BBK solutions for those of you looking to upgrade to big brakes!

*EMAIL US FOR KIT PRICING/AVAILABILITY INQUIRES!!!
*
in collaboration with the industry leading performance brake company StopTech, we bring to you; AR Braking BBK.

*
USING TOP QUALITY FORGED CALIPERS, PRECISION CUT CARRIERS, MACHINED HATS, STAINLESS LINES, & PERFORMANCE PADS, WE PAIR THEM WITH ADAM'S ROTORS UNIQUE, MADE TO ORDER ROTOR RINGS. 
**THESE FULL KITS NOW ALLOW YOU THE CONFIDENCE, LOOKS, PERFORMANCE, AND AFFORDABILITY OF A STOPTECH BBK, WITH THE ADDITION OF OUR WIDE VARIETY OF PATTERNS AND ZINC FINISHES FOR TRULY CUSTOMIZABLE BIG BRAKE SET-UP.*

​

we are selling these at standard retail price, with no additional charge/cost for the features and benefits our company offers for all it's products.

each set includes:


full front or rear axle kit (calipers, carriers, SS lines, pads, assembled 2-piece rotor)
machine pattern of choice
silver zinc finish
free shipping on all US orders!
again, all of our kits (like all AR orders) are silver zinc dipped for corrosion protection, shipped to-your-door pricing. 
black & gold zinc is available too for +$50 per axle, and CA residents must pay sales tax.

_AR braking division products are special request and are fully made-to-order at ~3-4 weeks_
*
AR BRAKING RELATED QUESTIONS/PRICING/**ORDERS INQUIRES?
*[email protected]


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

sport I (over-dimple) rebuilt set-up:


----------

